# student id, but no picture



## christopher (Nov 27, 2017)

i'm trying to figure out if the macomb one card without a picture will count as student id, the college doesn't offer any real student id and said this is your id, they never gave me a picture and only recently have i found i can get my picture on it and they would mail a new one out. my name and student id number along with the college name is on this card, its suppose to be used for local area discounts and for student loans, i do have picture identification ready but im not sure if they will take my student id as it is with only my full name on it.

if not, will they allow me to pay the difference for the ride the day of?


----------



## PVD (Nov 27, 2017)

This is not an official answer, but Amtrak isn't too big into checking ID. I've only shown a picture ID once, and I've never shown my AAA card. That is not to say it can't happen, but if you have photo ID like a Drivers Lic, and no picture ID college ID with the same name, the chances of a problem on a train are pretty remote.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 27, 2017)

Are you worried they're going to ask for your student ID to prove you're eligible for the student discount?

I wouldn't worry too much. Since you have a photo ID and the name on your photo ID matches your student ID, you shouldn't have any issues if you hand both to the conductor.

I assume you're taking the Wolverine? If so, and this is PURELY anecdotal evidence, they hardly ever ask for ID. I've been on that train once or twice per month for the past several years, and I've been asked for my ID maybe 2-3 times. All three times, it was a super busy holiday weekend.

If I'm not mistaken, the One Card is more of a discount/debit card, yes? I had one when I was a grad student at Wayne State.

If you're really worried, I would carry the One Card and a printout of your class schedule that has your name on it. I doubt it will come to that, but maybe that would help assuage your fears a bit?




Honestly, though, I wouldn't sweat it. I can't even imagine the conductors asking everyone for their student IDs when they pick up a billion young men and women at the Ann Arbor and Kalamazoo stops, and I've never seen it happen.

I have a feeling it's a lot like hotel codes, where they say to be prepared to show your employee badge, press pass, etc. but never ask for it.


----------



## christopher (Nov 27, 2017)

well its more for a trip im going on, but, yes, its more of a debit card, but like i said, its all they offer for student id.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 27, 2017)

Once you purchase a ticket, I doubt if a conductor is going to question whether you're eligible for the discount fare. This doesn't have anything to do with Amtrak, but if I purchase a Metra ticket with my senior discount card from a ticket agent, the conductor has never asked to see my RTA ID card. Of course this probably means that I look old. On the other hand, if I buy a senior ticket from a conductor on the train, he needs to see the RTA card.


----------



## daybeers (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't believe I've ever traveled without using a AAA or Student discount, and I've never been asked for my ID. Most of my travel is on the Northeast Corridor, but even on the LD trains I've been on this hasn't happened.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 27, 2017)

The only time I have been asked for ID has been when boarding in New Orleans - while at the door on the platform! I have never been asked for ID on board, even though I have used the AAA, NARP or Disability discounts.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Nov 27, 2017)

This past summer, the Conductor asked for ID's when he was scanning tickets, so my granddaughter showered her student ID with her photo which is also dorm access, meal card, and debit card. An all in one card. There was no problem with the ID. I asked about the check, our SCA said that management was recording the time difference between just scanning tickets and also checking individual ID. We have never had ID checked any time before or after this one time.


----------



## BCL (Nov 28, 2017)

I tried looking up what the OP mentioned, and all I could find was this:

https://www.macomb.edu/future-students/campus-life/macomb-onecard.html






It looks like if complete with photo it should be acceptable as ID.

Amtrak says that they want photo ID, so I guess no photo means it won't be accepted. However, I've never been asked for ID on the train. The only time I'd ever been asked was when buying a ticket or another ticket transaction.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 28, 2017)

BCL said:


> Amtrak says that they want photo ID, so I guess no photo means it won't be accepted. However, I've never been asked for ID on the train. The only time I'd ever been asked was when buying a ticket or another ticket transaction.


The OP has a photo ID. It sounds like their concern is that the conductor will want proof that they are a student since they booked with a student discount. Since they have a photo ID with their name and a MCC One Card with their name, the two combined should be sufficient (if they're even asked for ID, which happens approximately 0.001% of the time on the Wolverine).


----------



## BCL (Nov 28, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak says that they want photo ID, so I guess no photo means it won't be accepted. However, I've never been asked for ID on the train. The only time I'd ever been asked was when buying a ticket or another ticket transaction.
> ...


I was kind of confused as to what the question was. I did catch the mention of other photo ID, but I didn't quite put it together. The original comment seemed to be pieced together rather strangely as one run on sentence without any capitalization.

But in any case, I found this:

https://www.amtrak.com/student

Upon request, passengers must present a valid student identification card onboard the train. No photocopies or facsimiles will be accepted.

So I it says valid student identification card, but doesn't say it needs to be a photo ID. Amtrak personnel should be able to put that together with any other ID, although I didn't quite understand what "as it is with only my full name on it" means. I'm guessing he's saying that his photo ID might have a different variation on his name or perhaps not his full name.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 28, 2017)

BCL said:


> Amtrak personnel should be able to put that together with any other ID, although I didn't quite understand what "as it is with only my full name on it" means. I'm guessing he's saying that his photo ID might have a different variation on his name or perhaps not his full name.


Nah, they're saying their student ID only has their full name on it. That's why I suggested it would be fine when paired with the photo ID.


----------



## BCL (Nov 28, 2017)

SarahZ said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak personnel should be able to put that together with any other ID, although I didn't quite understand what "as it is with only my full name on it" means. I'm guessing he's saying that his photo ID might have a different variation on his name or perhaps not his full name.
> ...


I understood that his current student ID has no photo, but his school typically uses one. Sounds like my old Costco card without a photo. When I lost it I was told I had to have my picture taken for the replacement.

Still, I didn’t necessarily understand all the details. Like I said, some of that post was oddly pieced together.


----------



## Eric S (Nov 28, 2017)

daybeers said:


> I don't believe I've ever traveled without using a AAA or Student discount, and I've never been asked for my ID. Most of my travel is on the Northeast Corridor, but even on the LD trains I've been on this hasn't happened.


That's been my experience as well. I used a student discount (what was it back then, the Student Advantage card?) or the NARP discount for most of my travels and I've never been asked for the discount card. Most of my travel has been on Midwest corridor trains, with some long distance, NEC, and other trains for good measure.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 29, 2017)

@BCL the photo id is just the same, only has my picture on it, ive had issues in the past with it being genuine because it looks (and works) like a debit card


----------



## Christopher (Nov 29, 2017)

So yes, that is precisely the card, but instead of the girl in the picture, they put a M in the corner.


----------



## BCL (Nov 29, 2017)

Christopher said:


> @BCL the photo id is just the same, only has my picture on it, ive had issues in the past with it being genuine because it looks (and works) like a debit card


Yeah - I don't like the idea of a live credit/debit card being used as ID. That's just a bad idea flashing it around for more than just purchases.

The city of Oakland, California had a plan for a city ID for residents that doubled as a debit card. I guess the idea was that there are some low income people who wouldn't normally be in the banking system and this was a good first step. I believe they scrapped the debit card portion but kept the regular ID. They say that it's valid for applying for a California driver license (or state ID) and accepted by Greyhound and Amtrak. Municipal ID isn't on the TSA list though for use at airports.

https://oaklandnorth.net/2013/01/03/oaklands-municipal-id-debit-card-program-to-launch-february-1/

http://www.oaklandcityid.com


----------

